# Touchscreen für Debian



## ZockerLordLP (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo Communtity

Gibt es eig einen TouchScreen Monitor der mit Debian kompatibel ist? (Ich glaube es ist X-Window, man startet es aufjedenfall mit startx). Falls es soetwas gibt, läuft es mit dem Raspberry Pi?

Danke


----------



## Clund (19. Januar 2014)

Moin,
X-Windows ist die graphische Benutzeroberfläche für Linux. Auf diesem bauen dann die verschiedenen Oberflächen (KDE, GNOME, etc) auf: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
Bei der Hardware kenn ich mich nicht so aus, aber vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter: https://wiki.debian.org/TabletAndTouchScreen

Simon


----------

